
Ask HN: I my submission resulted in odd error (or shadowban)? - dangxiaopin
I attempted to submit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.infoworld.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;3440557&#x2F;should-open-source-licenses-fight-evil.html<p>Normally, when you submit a URL that has already been submitted, you are taken to the original submission, and its score gets incremented. In this case, it took me to an error message: &quot;This story has already been submitted&quot;. Why did this anomaly happen?
======
DrScump
It was just submitted less than half an hour earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21067349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21067349)

~~~
dangxiaopin
How did you find it? I do not see it. I searched /newest

